# Lower Back



## mel149 (Mar 28, 2016)

I think something I's wrong with my lower back. I think I have too much mass in their. When I was training back today. Felt like my back was gonna snap in half. I'm not kidding guys. I cycled heavy last year so now I gotta try work my way around it. Have I done something wrong?  Is it normal?  Do I work it?  Not sure what to do with it. Does anyone know what's going on their. Thanks guys please get back to me. Cheers.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 28, 2016)

Explain the exact feeling you had in your back. Where on your back? When did it hurt? And so on


----------



## mel149 (Mar 28, 2016)

It even looks funny. Well it's  right where most lower back pain occurs., -  pelvis.. It hurt when I was training it today. I was doing t-bar rowings and seated cable rows. Deadlifts too.


----------



## mel149 (Mar 28, 2016)

Like bad sharp about to snap /break. Don't know to be honest


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 28, 2016)

only a mri can tell if you have a herniated disc.


----------



## mel149 (Mar 28, 2016)

I think I figured it out guys. after training it today and feeding it it's starting to feel and look a lot better.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 28, 2016)

This sounds like what I just had/ got figured out. Do you ever do any post w.o. stretching? Try foam rolling your back. I just starts this two days ago and my lower back stiffness/pain is gone. The reason it started feeling better after starting to training it is because it warmed up and got stretched. I wouldn't be suprised if it came back in a day or two




On an unrelated note, do they say C*** in Australia as much as is stereotyped??? I need to know for reasons


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 28, 2016)

Itburnstopee said:


> This sounds like what I just had/ got figured out. Do you ever do any post w.o. stretching? Try foam rolling your back. I just starts this two days ago and my lower back stiffness/pain is gone. The reason it started feeling better after starting to training it is because it warmed up and got stretched. I wouldn't be suprised if it came back in a day or two
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You shouldn't foam roll the low back. Really don't bother foam rolling in general because it's not doing what you think it is. But definitely not the low back. Use a ball instead, or a peanut (two balls taped together).


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 28, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> You shouldn't foam roll the low back. Really don't bother foam rolling in general because it's not doing what you think it is. But definitely not the low back. Use a ball instead, or a peanut (two balls taped together).



Gonna try a lacross ball tonight then


----------



## DarksideSix (Mar 28, 2016)

See a chiropractor.  you could have something out.


----------



## spraynpray (Mar 28, 2016)

Orals will give me painful back pumps. Having said that I was running under the assumption that I was experiencing the dreaded pumps once again but on a whole other level. I took the advice from a good friend to check out chiropractic services. Come to find my right hip joint had popped out. After just one treatment I felt tremendous relief. This was about 2 years ago. Long story short, it may be worth your time to see a reputable Chiropractor.


----------



## mel149 (Mar 29, 2016)

spraynpray said:


> Orals will give me painful back pumps. Having said that I was running under the assumption that I was experiencing the dreaded pumps once again but on a whole other level. I took the advice from a good friend to check out chiropractic services. Come to find my right hip joint had popped out. After just one treatment I felt tremendous relief. This was about 2 years ago. Long story short, it may be worth your time to see a reputable Chiropractor.


I really have to be careful especially when training back I use to wear the belt but I quit it. I think I might start to wear it on back days again. This morning I squated/. My lower back seemed fine again. I think I must of triggered a muscle yesterday when training back. Yes orals do especially in large dosages.


----------



## mel149 (Mar 29, 2016)

Itburnstopee said:


> This sounds like what I just had/ got figured out. Do you ever do any post w.o. stretching? Try foam rolling your back. I just starts this two days ago and my lower back stiffness/pain is gone. The reason it started feeling better after starting to training it is because it warmed up and got stretched. I wouldn't be suprised if it came back in a day or two
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey yes I have been stretching I think that's part of why it was painful cos I never use to stretch. But now since I have a pt he's been giving me all the right advice and seems to be working.


----------



## mel149 (Mar 29, 2016)

Itburnstopee said:


> This sounds like what I just had/ got figured out. Do you ever do any post w.o. stretching? Try foam rolling your back. I just starts this two days ago and my lower back stiffness/pain is gone. The reason it started feeling better after starting to training it is because it warmed up and got stretched. I wouldn't be suprised if it came back in a day or two
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use to foam my back but lately I've been trying other things.


----------



## mel149 (Mar 29, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> You shouldn't foam roll the low back. Really don't bother foam rolling in general because it's not doing what you think it is. But definitely not the low back. Use a ball instead, or a peanut (two balls taped together).


Look foaming did help me abit


----------



## thisisfromwork (Mar 30, 2016)

Good day,  since we're at the topic of lower back, I'd like to ask:

When is it okay or when would you consider putting on a lifting belt? In my case, I weight: 58lbs around 5;4" and can go for a 230 lbs max on deadlifts and 160 lbs max on squat.

Thanks.


----------



## mickems (Mar 31, 2016)

In my opinion,  it depends on you and your ability to handle the weight.  I personally use my belt for squats and deads that are 350-360 and up. Weights lower than that I feel I can handle properly and won't get hurt. It 's all about what you can do safely for you.


----------



## mel149 (Apr 4, 2016)

thisisfromwork said:


> Good day,  since we're at the topic of lower back, I'd like to ask:
> 
> When is it okay or when would you consider putting on a lifting belt? In my case, I weight: 58lbs around 5;4" and can go for a 230 lbs max on deadlifts and 160 lbs max on squat.
> 
> Thanks.


Only on back day


----------



## Yaya (Apr 4, 2016)

Mel, I like ur style

PLEASE Stick around and keep contributing


----------



## L1feG1ver (Apr 6, 2016)

Happened to me one time doing stuff legged deadlifts.. Took a while to recover as in a cupple weeks.  Dropped the weight worked back up now it's all good!


----------



## CardinalJacked (Apr 6, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> You shouldn't foam roll the low back. Really don't bother foam rolling in general because it's not doing what you think it is. But definitely not the low back. Use a ball instead, or a peanut (two balls taped together).



PoB, Why should you foam roll? What is it actually doing if it's doing what we actually think?


----------

